# TIVO without service



## jonz510 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm a newbie to the TIVO wave. I recently inherent a TIVO Series 2 unit from a friend who moved. I was wondering if the TIVO unit would still work without a subscription.

Meaning,

[1] can the unit function as a dumb vcr, recording shows

[2] can I program times to start recording?

I tried powering on the unit, but after 15 min it was still stuck at the screen saying its trying to powerup.

Basically I just want to do away with my VCR, but use the TIVO as a recording unit. I don't need the other perks that comes with a subscrption (i.e. live replay/pause, recording series, etc.).

Thanks for the help.


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

You can use an unsubbed unit as a "glorified vcr", but if it won't even make it past the powering up screen, then the TiVo is probably toast.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

T1V0 said:


> You can use an unsubbed unit as a "glorified vcr"


Not generally, no you cannot. If it's a Series 2, unless it's one of the ones that came with "Tivo Basic," you cannot use it for anything without a sub. Though I do agree that if it cannot get past the powering up screen, it's a moot point.


----------



## Its_Kemosabe (Aug 16, 2002)

jonz510 said:


> [1] can the unit function as a dumb vcr, recording shows
> 
> [2] can I program times to start recording?
> 
> ..... use the TIVO as a recording unit. I don't need the other perks that comes with a subscrption (i.e. live replay/pause, recording series, etc.).


Can this be done with a series 1 Sony SA2000 using it's OTA antenna input?

Thanks ..............


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Its_Kemosabe said:


> Can this be done with a series 1 Sony SA2000 using it's OTA antenna input?
> 
> Thanks ..............


If it is one manufactured before about October 2001, yes. After that point, the rules changed to require a sub for any recording features, until the TiVo Basic DVD combos arrived on the scene.


----------



## Its_Kemosabe (Aug 16, 2002)

classicsat said:


> If it is one manufactured before about October 2001, yes. After that point, the rules changed to require a sub for any recording features, until the TiVo Basic DVD combos arrived on the scene.


Thanks ............


----------

